

Microsoft Built a Robot That Tries to Guess Your Age - BhavdeepSethi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/how-old-do-you-look-microsoft-built-a-robot-that-tries-to-guess-your-age/#.rzwl7w:R0Gl

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298)

